# Advice needed on polo material for plastisol transfers



## abbyqb (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello,

I am kind of new to the t-shirt business. I mostly use vinyl and plastisol (from transfer express) for my t-shirts/polos. Before now, I had only used vinyl for my polos but yesterday I completed an order of 48polos using plastisol transfers. I ended up with 2 bad transfers. 
I had to adjust the recommended temperature from 370 to 380 and also the pressing time from 5seconds to 10seconds to get things right. But even at that I was on edge with each transfer I did. My press is from hotronix.

I am thinking the issue had to do with the polo (outerbanks 2400 - 100% cotton pique). I have used this polo with vinyl transfers countless times and it always came out nice and good.

The likes of polos from gildan,hanes,etc my customers usually don't like because of the qualty which is why I settled for the outerbanks. 

Embroidery is out of it because of what customers usually desire to write at the back of the polos (sometimes big/large).

*What other brand/type of polos will you recommend for plastisol transfers?* I am in a fix right now because I have a similar order coming up soon in which I need to order transfers from transferexpress for the polos.

*Please advise!* 

Thanks,
Abby


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

I feel the problem is the pique knit. We never use pique for direct or for transfer. The holes in pique cause the problem.

[email protected]DowlingGraphics.com


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate pique polos, I always buy jersey (smooth). For some reason it "looks wrong" to me. Like you're out of focus.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would recommend switching to a jersey knit.


----------



## abbyqb (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for all your answers. 
So jersey knit polos is the way to go.

*Another question - can you pls tell me brands that have jersey knit polos (the high end type)?* I'm not comfortable with gildan/hanes/etc polos, I'll rather use their tees instead. 

Thanks.


----------

